# New Pics of Henry



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Just had some updated photo's sent today of Henry


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

How gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:
Hope they made you smile


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes they did, she couldn't have sent them at a better time


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

See, there's an angel there, watching over you


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

stunning...


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely coonie


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

bump


----------



## kira2akira (Mar 17, 2012)

This is so beautiful...


----------



## Crocky (Jul 31, 2009)

Adorable Henry! Love it!


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Gorgeous cat, thanks for sharing


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Henry is gorgeous I love his beautiful coat


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I can't wait to get him home, only 2 weeks to go


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

he is soooooooooooooo cutee!


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

jo hes stunning!! his colouring is beautiful! x


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

A stunning kitten, a real credit to his breeder. and hes going to be a big boy too.best wishes.........Chris


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

He's so beautiful  I want him :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Next Saturday, I'll be bringing him home.

Purple regals bowls bought for King Henry
Litter Tray ordered from Zooplus
Catit Senses Curcuit ordered
Y Tunnel Ordered
Kitten Kong Bought Blue of course
Kong Wubba Ordered
Ancol thingy with ball and yellow pompom on spring ordered
Vet Bed Bought so that cat carrier is warm for him also Milly and Tilly are sleeping on it, so to get their smell on him.

Can you all think of anything else?


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Awwwwww Henry is beautiful


----------

